
The world’s best bush plane is destroyed on take off in Reno - eyegor
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/09/the-worlds-best-bush-plane-is-destroyed-on-take-off-in-reno/
======
mdesq
Previous discussion about the build:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17743960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17743960)

